# Ubuntu et Parallels tools



## LedZeFred (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai réussi à installer Ubuntu 8.04 via Parallels sur mon iMac, mais impossible d'installer les Parallels Tools, internet fonctionne, mais l'écran est bloqué en 800x600 !! j'ai essayé les solutions trouvées sur les forums, rien ne fonctionne ?
il semble que xorg ai changé sur cette version.
avez vous de nouvelles idées ?


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Mai 2008)

J'ai eu un problème aussi avec la mise à jour vers Ubuntu 8.04, la nouvelle version de xorg supporte moins bien le matos on dirait... c'pas très malin !

J'ai pu réparer ça en connaissant le modèle de l'écran et en lançant sudo displayconfig-gtk et en rentrant explicitement la marque et le modèle de l'écran.


Comme tu est en virtualisation, je ne sais pas si tu dois mettre l'écran de ton mac, ou voire quel type d'écran Parallel émule, je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne à ce niveau là, désolé :-/


----------



## LedZeFred (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'espère surtout qu'il y aura une mise à jour de Parallels Tools, j'ai lu sur les forums que tout le monde avait le même blème


----------

